# Brüder-Grimm-Weg MTB oder TR



## helmutw (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst vom Hoherodskopf nach Schlüchtern fahren. Auf der Karte habe ich den Brüder-Grimm-Weg entdeckt.
Wie sieht es mit der Befahrbarkeit aus?
Könnte ich auch das Trekking-Bike nehmen?

Danke

Helmut


----------

